# Games that made you jump



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm not sure if we've had threads like these before, but what's the game that either scared you so much that you couldn't continue playing or startled you so severely that you jumped out of your chair?

For me, it'd have to be that level in Thief 3. After half an hour of creeping (pun intended ) through the abandoned and burned Victorian orphanage/asylum, with scary sound effects slowly eating their way through my nerves to the very bone, I came to the Hall of Records. Suddenly, there was a glimpse, a silhouette of *something* unnatural passing by the window without making a sound. :afr Well, that was my cue to get a couple of minutes of rest. 

What are your stories?


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh my god that level in Thief 3... scary stuff.And the boss in that game was awesome... A monster old-lady.

Also Doom 3 kept me on the edge of my computer chair the whole game.there was a few parts where I had to quit and go outside for some fresh air.I think not being able to use the flash light and a gun was one of the things that made it so scary.

And Resident Evil 2 when it first came out.the part where arms pop out of the boards... got me every time.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

That cradle level in thief 3 was very scary. I was down at the oven place and I was going back up the stairs when I ran into one of those crazy guys and I almost had a heart attack. I didn't even hear or see him coming. That level took me a lot longer for me to finish than it needed. I moved so slow throught that level. I had to take three breaks. That level was scarier than any scary movie I've ever seen.

The first hour of Doom 3 was scary too. After that it was just boring.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

wituckius said:


> That cradle level in thief 3 was very scary. I was down at the oven place and I was going back up the stairs when I ran into one of those crazy guys and I almost had a heart attack. I didn't even hear or see him coming.


Oh yes, that too. I was going down using the elevator and saw him next to the incinerator. I briefly looked away, but when the elevator stopped at the middle section he wasn't there anymore. There were those stairs on both sides. I started creeping down the right stair, craning my neck to see whether he's in the morgue, when suddenly I heard this loud inhuman scream right BEHIND me! He must've come up the left staircase; I didn't know his patrol route took him up and down the stairs! My heart probably stopped working for a second or two, only to begin skippping wildly... That was a great level, especially the flickering lights and the sound of doors opening somewhere... :afr

Any more scary games?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i always say this. alien vs predator game. i am terrified of those face huggers, even in god mode. i get nightmares in bed after playing that game.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Enclosure. :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Clive Barker's Undying
Aliens VS Predator 2(playing as a human)
Resident Evil serie
Doom 3(my first time through)


----------



## Fragilesoulkitten (Sep 19, 2005)

Any of the Silent Hills, Siren, Doom 3(what I got to play of it.), Fatel Frame.


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

i don't really play resident evil because i hate the cheap scares... how many times does **** have to jump in a window at you? it gets old fast 

i played this game "D" a long time ago on psx... it wasn't scary like jump out of the seat, but it had some really neat/creepy bits


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

My brother played Resident Evil 4 while I watched (I rarely play video games)... Freaky stuff.

The one game I play that my brother doesn't play (it freaks him out too much) is Parasite Eve. Now THAT is weirdness. Cool weirdness. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

...the original Prince of Persia made my palms sweaty every time...


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

The latest game I played that made me jump (although I haven't played it for a while) was Doom 3.

*outOfThisWorld*


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

The moaning nurses with butcher knives in Silent Hill 1 always made me jump.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There was an old online Java game called "Jump" that I used to love to play (until it vanished a few years back). It was a first person game where you jump between platforms on each level and try to avoid falling into the abyss below. It did indeed make me jump a lot.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

This is going to sound really pathetic, but almost every game scares me nowadays it seems. :afr :hide The only games I like to play now are sports, racing, and some strategy games.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

the first time I played silent hill 3. by the time I got the the 2nd floor of the mall, I was too scared out of my wits to continue.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

Micronian said:


> the first time I played silent hill 3. by the time I got the the 2nd floor of the mall, I was too scared out of my wits to continue.


You should have stuck around for the part where Heather pukes up the demon fetus.

It was like uke :twisted


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

There was a computer game I played about 8 years ago.. I forgot the name but I was reminded of it by what Planewalker said. You start off in this room and you are looking for clues and everything is calm and dandy... Then out of knowhere you see something out of the corner of you're eye pass the window and you swear you see it but you are also telling yourself you didnt see it... then out of knowhere BAM the monster jumps thru the window and comes after you. Haha that scared the hell out of me!!

Also the Silent Hill game for the first playstation scared the hell out of me. Doom3 scared me too. I think what scared me the most about that game was that big monster that comes after you in that room. He is like a huge dog or something, but friggin HUGE. You walk into this little room and you see him comming for the door if I remember right... Then it cuts to the cinematics and you're character closes the door I beleive. Then it goes back to the game and the monster is ramming itself into the steel door leaving these HUGE dents into it. The whole time I was left thinking "Ok there is that full sized window to the right of me.. I hope to god he doesnt come over their.... Sure enough he does and breaks through and comes at ya :lol

The only other game that scared me that I recall was playing Aliens vs Predator online multiplayer... The maps are soooo dark and when you are playing a soldier for the first time, when someone who is an alien sneaks up on you and jumps at you its freaky as hell.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

yahoo checkers


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

SebFontain said:


> There was a computer game I played about 8 years ago.. I forgot the name but I was reminded of it by what Planewalker said. You start off in this room and you are looking for clues and everything is calm and dandy... Then out of knowhere you see something out of the corner of you're eye pass the window and you swear you see it but you are also telling yourself you didnt see it... then out of knowhere BAM the monster jumps thru the window and comes after you. Haha that scared the hell out of me!!


Was it Alone in the Dark? That was one great haunted house game. :banana


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

^ Yes that was it. :lol


----------



## NightshadeM (Jun 29, 2004)

Just bought a used gamecube and picked up metroid prime for $5 myself. It's turning out to be about as creepy as i can handle. I jump every time something fires at me from out of sight. :hide


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

NightshadeM said:


> Just bought a used gamecube and picked up metroid prime for $5 myself. It's turning out to be about as creepy as i can handle. I jump every time something fires at me from out of sight. :hide


Chozo ghosts are good at doing that


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Doom 3
Aliens VS Predator 2
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Run Like Hell
Alan Wake


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That witch who used to run out at you in King's Quest always scared the crap out of me.


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

super mario world.

that game makes you jump SO much...


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know the name of the game, but here is how it went.

You were this girl and you had to hide from this huge dude with a giant axe and bloody clothing. There was no one else around and you could barely hide anywhere.

I remember hiding in a locker. I thought I was safe, but then he came right in front of the door. He started to walk off, but then, BAM! He ripped that door off and grabbed me! Snapped my neck right after!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

gaTess said:


> I don't know the name of the game, but here is how it went.
> 
> You were this girl and you had to hide from this huge dude with a giant axe and bloody clothing. There was no one else around and you could barely hide anywhere.
> 
> I remember hiding in a locker. I thought I was safe, but then he came right in front of the door. He started to walk off, but then, BAM! He ripped that door off and grabbed me! Snapped my neck right after!


Clock Tower?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Doom 3 and Evil Dead. 

The demon things creeped me out when they would yell out "i'll swallow your soul!" and then pop up in front of you.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

pita said:


> That witch who used to run out at you in King's Quest always scared the crap out of me.


lol in Kings Quest 5?? That was the only one I played, funny game

But in terms of making me jump the one that takes the cake is any of the "Silent Hill" games, I haaaaaatteeee those games.... FFFFUUUUUU I never want to play them again

Once I tried playing them in the dark, made my skin crawl. Scared the **** outta me


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Thief: The Dark Project - That damn second level in the dungeon with the zombies. I was too scared to keep playing, and I really wanted to because I loved the first level! 

Half-Life - From the very beginning the damn jumping facehuggers like the ones from Aliens. Always horrifying. First person perspective in general can make me feel very scared.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> Half-Life - From the very beginning the damn jumping facehuggers like the ones from Aliens. Always horrifying. First person perspective in general can make me feel very scared.


The first Half life was fun, but in HL2 the creatures got ugly enough to really startle me at times.

It was a long time ago, but I remember being terrified playing System Shock 2. There's not much stuff jumping in your face, but the atmosphere is creepy as hell.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Forbidden siren or Siren made me jump a lot.Had this creepy feeling while playing it and was concentrating so much since you are mostly fiddling around in the dark without a weapon so it was actually a little bit scary 
But I liked that.
Going to try to play Silent hill soon.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Clock Tower?


No, it wasn't Clock Tower. That game is scary, though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I remember Clock Tower, lol. I could never get into it so I stopped playing it after a short time.

The only games that made me jump have been mentioned abit already which were Resident Evil and Doom 3. It was funny because I knew something was going to happen, but I still jumped.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Red Dead Redemption when you randomly get attacked by a cougar :afr I yelled out loud one time when I had bait set up, the thing came out of no where, killed my horse and I.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This Doom 3 Scene creeped me out a bit.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Doom 3 was vastly underrated. It suffered from the fact that corridor shooters simply weren't en vogue when it was released.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my, I remember staying up all night once with a friend playing Tomb Raider II. (I think we were 13-15) Just about every enemy that popped up, made us jump. Damn Dobermans. haha

The plaster splicers at Fort Frolic in Bioshock. Walk right past them and nothing, walk past them again and PLOW! Of course the opening scene was pretty frightening too! 

Of course the chainsaw fellows in Resident Evil 4 freaked me out. 

Then there's Dead Space. I didn't play it, but I watched it being played. Oh gosh, plenty of creepy moments there. That ending, freaky!


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Never happened... I've played Dead Space while eating popcorn, during the night without lights on... I'm about as easy to actually scare as a rock.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

F.E.A.R. and Doom 3


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl.

Going through Lab X18 had me on the edge of my seat. I'm not scared easily, but I had to stop a few times and pump myself up to finish it. 

It might be my favorite game. I haven't played a game yet that gets me sucked into the atmosphere like STALKER did. It feels so lonely and overwhelming.


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

Dead Space! That's an epic game


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Dead Space....

:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought Silent Hill 2 recently and well i was walking through some hallway in a dodgy apartment and some dude gave out the most horrible scream i've ever heard out of nowhere.Silent Hill never uses pop up scares(if you could call it even that) but it gave me a damn big shock.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I tried playing MediEvil by myself a couple of months ago and it still freaks me out.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

doom 3
that game was freaky


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Dance Dance Revolution (DDR) :lol :wink


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

Resident Evil Nemesis made me jump quite a few times.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Kaine said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl.


Seconded.

The atmosphere and immersion in that game is incredible. The first encounter with a controller freaked me out.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Tomb Raider 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kaine said:


> Going through Lab X18 had me on the edge of my seat. I'm not scared easily, but I had to stop a few times and pump myself up to finish it. .


Lab X18 is creepy as hell.



silentcliche said:


> The first encounter with a controller freaked me out.


*spoiler alert*

Agroprom Underground creeps you out twice because you encounter the bloodsucker for the first time there too.


----------



## Darkrian (Jun 14, 2010)

Playing CS 1.6 and it's just you versus one other person and everyone else is dead and spectating. Everything is absolutely quite and there is no sound coming through the speakers as both of you are walking trying to not give away your position.

All of the sudden you unexpectedly get shot out of no where and come flying out of your seat.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bioshock made me pee a little bit. But the ultimate was Resident Evil 2, factor in how young I was and playing alone at nightime, yeah **** freaked me out, I believe the part where you encounter the zombie with no skin who crawls upside on the ceiling did it for me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The very first Silent Hill on Playstation, I played it when I was about 8 or so and it scared the bejeezus out of me.

Before that I found Super Metroid on SNES a little adrenaline pumping at times, although I stuck with that game till the very end.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

resistance 2, when them invisible thingys sneak up on you


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Dead Space and older Resident Evil, oh and at first Left 4 Dead.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

PsyKat said:


> Dead Space....
> 
> :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


that game is so freaky.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Parasite Eve. 1998. I want to see if I can find it at a flea market somewhere and play it again.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

The original Doom used to scare me to death. Those pixellated monsters scratching and clawing at you :afr ... and the creepy animal noises they made. If I played the game for too long in one session, I'd start to hear the grunts and groans in my head even after I'd turned the computer off.

The graphics look incredibly quaint now, but it was just a very atmospheric game. Maybe playing Doom too much as a kid is partly responsible for my anxiety issues, haha. :hide


----------



## Sparky Wilson (Jul 13, 2010)

The first Resident Evil game. Where the dogs jump out of the window terrified me. Also Resident Evil 3 dealing with Nemesis. The encounter you have with him when he bursts through the window. Resident Evil 4 I didnt find too scary other than the Regenerators and Iron Maidens. The noises they made were creepy.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

resident evil 4. the chainsaw dude scares the **** out of me every time.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a couple "jump" moments in dead space, overall not a scary game though. Way back when resident evil 4 was released was probably as scared as I could have gotten, I'm playing the game, "think" I understand the game, enemies, and environment pretty good, I am just running around shooting Mexicans in run down village settings with an occasional boss fight, then all of a sudden I am in the frozen lab setting, and after I solve a puzzle, walk into a room and grab a key, I walk back out and there is a 10 foot blob from hell standing in my face, otherwise known as the regeneraters, the fact that they "regenerated" when shot didn't help much. I think my heart stopped beating for a second on that one.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

Condemned 1


----------



## Akorahil (Jul 20, 2010)

Resident Evil 3 gets me every time always so stressful dealing with nemesis. Also the first time I played Doom 3, was alone in a dark room hiding under my blanket while i played.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Riles said:


> Condemned 1


The first next gen horror game I've played. 
That game is awesome!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Akorahil said:


> Resident Evil 3 gets me every time always so stressful dealing with nemesis.


yes it is. He's kind of tough to kill too. Oh, here's a nemesis joke you might have heard of before.

What reality show does Nemesis watch? Dancing with the s.t.a.r.s


----------



## Akorahil (Jul 20, 2010)

omg lol, nope never heard that one before.


----------

